# Anyone interested in a weight gain RP?



## J.F. (May 19, 2017)

This is my first time doing this so, idk what I should write here. But is there anyone who would do the RP?


----------



## BartBojarski (May 19, 2017)

I am ^^


----------



## J.F. (May 19, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> I am ^^


Didn't expect a response. Thanks, but I'm just going to sleep now, so talk to you another time.


----------



## BartBojarski (May 19, 2017)

J.F. said:


> Didn't expect a response. Thanks, but I'm just going to sleep now, so talk to you another time.


Okay. Tomorrow, tell me if you have any instant messengers ^^


----------



## J.F. (May 19, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Okay. Tomorrow, tell me if you have any instant messengers ^^


I've got Viber, Discord and Skype.


----------



## BartBojarski (May 19, 2017)

J.F. said:


> I've got Viber, Discord and Skype.


Cool! Tell me your Skype or Discord ^^


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 20, 2017)

I'm down! Hit me up on discord. C4theSlime#9434


----------



## burpgut (Sep 9, 2017)

Can we rp on here?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Sep 16, 2017)

J.F. said:


> This is my first time doing this so, idk what I should write here. But is there anyone who would do the RP?


I'm willing to rp with you, if you don't mind vore.


----------



## Jonathan Spencer (Sep 22, 2017)

I'd love to RP this, J.F. 

Neth Smiley #2767


----------

